# Verkaufe meinen Gaming-PC, aber was kann ich dafür verlangen?



## tmfsd (9. März 2015)

*Verkaufe meinen Gaming-PC, aber was kann ich dafür verlangen?*

12 Monate alt, selbst zusammengestellt und zusammengebaut, läuft wie eine Eins, muss aber aus Platzgründen verschwinden. 
Hatte damals vor allem auf Laufruhe, Sparsamkeit und ein gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis Wert gelegt.

Hier die Specs:

*Gehäuse:* Lian-Li PC-7HX, Alu, Schwarz
*SSD:* Samsung 840 Pro Series SSD 256GB
*HDDs:* 2 x Western Digital Blue 1TB
*Grafikkarte:* Sapphire AMD Radeon HD 7850 GDDR5 2GB
*Prozessor:* Intel Core i5 4570 4x 3,2 GHz/3,6 GHz
*Prozessorkühler:* EKL Alpenhöhn Brocken 2
*Mainboard:* ASRock Z87 Extreme4 (3 x PCIe 16x, 2 x PCIe 2.0, 9 x USB 3.0, 8 x USB 2.0)
*Netzteil:* 550Watt bequiet! Dark Power Pro 10 mit Kabelmanagement
*RAM:* 16GB G.Skill RipJawsX DDR3-1600 (CL9-9-9-24)
*Monitore:* 2 x LG L227WTP-PF, 22 Zoll
*DVD:* DVD-Brenner von LG

Kein OS, keine Maus, keine Tastatur.

Ich habe keine Ahnung, was ich dafür noch ruhigen Gewissens nehmen könnte. 
System läuft sehr leise und vor allem komplett fehlerfrei, keine Abstürze oder ähnliches.


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2015)

Sind die Platzgründe echt so krass, dass Du lieber auf nen guten PC verzichtest als vlt. ein wenig umzuplanen? Denn falls du vorhast, ein Laptop zu holen: das wäre sauteuer für eine ähnliche Leistung, falls man das überhaupt bekommen kann...   Denn mit nem kleineren Gehäuse sparst du vlt. den entscheidenden Platz, und wenn es um die Monitore geht: PC ins Wohnzimmer mit an den LCD-TV, und auch da kann man dann ein kleines schönes Gehäuse nehmen. Für ein neues Gehäuse brauchst du lediglich auch noch ein neues Board.

Zum PC: als ganzes gesehen kriegst du dafür nicht sooo viel, denn da zählt für fast alle Interessenten die pure Leistung, und Dein PC hat ne Menge "Luxuskomponenten", die man an sich eher einzeln verkaufen sollte. Damit meine ich:  ne gute SSD, gleich zwei HDDs, ein sehr teures Gehäuse, ein Übertakterboard (obwohl die CPU nicht zum Übertakten gedacht ist), ein extrem hochwertiges Netzteil...  die Monitore würde ich sowieso separat verkaufen.

Von der Leistung her bekommst du für ca 700€ einen gleichwertigen PC ohne Laufwerke: Core i5 180€, Board 80€, 16GB RAM 130€, solides ausreichendes Netzteil 50€, solides Gehäuse 50€, nicht-OC-Kühler 25€, DVD-LW 15€ und zu Guter Letzt eine AMD R9 270X (die sogar stärker wäre) für 160€. Das sind 690€. SSD und eine HDD wären nochmal 150€ dazu - also rund 850€. Das da noch ne zweite HDD dabei ist und der Rest sehr "hochwertig", wird leider nicht so viele Leute interessieren - viele würden selbst für die SSD nichts dazuzahlen wollen. D.h. wenn man den PC neu mit 850€ berechnet, würde ein Schnäppchenjäger Dir vlt 400-450€ bieten, du kannst aber auch 500-550€ rausholen. Monitore wie gesagt dann noch separat. Wenn du den Gesamtpreis von "damals", ich schätze mal 1200€ ohne Monitore, nennst, wäre es sicher auch nicht unfair von Dir, wenn du zunächst 700€ VB verlangst. und vlt. findest du ja einen, der die "guten" Teile wertschätzt und drauf einsteigt, oder auch einen, der nicht so genau bescheid weiß und  sich nicht bewusst ist, dass er für 850€ Neupreis einen gleichstarken und ebenfalls leisen PC kaufen könnte.

Wenn du wiederum alles separat verkaufst, wäre in der Summe wohl mehr drin, weil du die Käufer findest, die wirklich gezielt JEWEILS ein Top-Gehäuse, Top-Netzteil usw. suchen.


----------



## tmfsd (10. März 2015)

Danke für deine Einschätzung. Ich werde es erstmal als Gesamtpaket probieren und nebenbei mal die ebay-Preise für die Einzelteile checken.


----------

